# VIDEO OF DARKMOON'S NUBS PULLING AT UKC CLASSIC



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

Here is a short video of Nubs. He did really well, Cindy did not pull him as much as she could off, as he was getting over an injury. He is a sweet dog too. Cindy is a good handler, and we think she will accomplish a lot with him.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

awww that's so awesome


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Omg Awesome !!
Way to go Nubzie !! 
Cindy you know I'm a Nubs fan, great job with him !!
Thanks for posting the video Howard .......


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job Cindy and Nubs!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

lets do it again lets do it again!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea Nubs!!!!! I love that nubby boy he's so cute, good job guys


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LMAO. It looks like he looks behind him like "Hey there is something back there" hahaha. Very cute and he did a good job


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Aww shucks! Thanks for taking that Video Howard!

He did his personal best at 2420lbs or so give or take some for what the cart was. The video was only the second time he'd been up there, so it was all new to him. New sound, not sure about the crazy men that were walking behind him , and wasn't sure if he was doing what I wanted. He LOVED it though and was upset when he just got it started and then had to stop. He just wanted to keep going. He also didn't want to wait in between pulls to go up. Silly dog. I have no doubt that He'll be doing some big pulls in the future. Once that Knee/leg/whatever it is that no vet can tell me is fully healed, there will be no stopping that boy. :woof:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

good job cindy and nubs and props for posting it howard! cant wait til next time!


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

Nubs did great! The reason he was looking behind him may have been three reasons: 
1. The weight was too light for him, but Cindy wanted to make sure she did not stress his joints/soft tissue. 
2. The rrails pulldifferent and sound different form wheels, so the dogs have to get used to them.
3. The cart handlers are jokesters, and cut up and laugh all the time, many dogs look at those guys funny. LOL!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Great job Cindy and Nubs!


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

He really looked into it, gl with future pulls!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

awesome job, congrats


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

1st time i seen this ! Did you post it on DF'S? I wish it were even longer. Very cool!!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone!



jcd said:


> 1st time i seen this ! Did you post it on DF'S? I wish it were even longer. Very cool!!


Yeah I posted on DF, but it was in General and you know how fast that place moves.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

excellent job u 2.....cool vid thanks for sharing


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Great job!!


----------

